# I received a $10 cash tip!! from the restaurant!



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

today I was multi-apping and I was on the way to pick up a DD order and deliver it close to downtown. I receive a Bitesquad (BS) order for $5.50 picking up at cowboy jacks downtown. normally would deny this order but since I was heading near DT to p/u and deliver the DD order I accept the BS order - plus it seems like it could be a close by drop-off (with BS you are rolling the dice because they don't really give you any indication of where the order is going, it may be all the way across town). plan was to pick this up and hope the delivery point was nearby or on my way home. 

I arrive at cowboy jacks (it is now 20min since acceptance). I walk in the place is dead, just a few staff and a couple that just sat down. this place is not busy, I expect the food will be ready. I ask the waitress and she said "oh, I was just back there that order will be awhile". so, I look up the order on my phone thinking it must be a lot of elaborate food. all it is is cup of soup and a fancy salad (with strawberries). I am not happy and wait a bit while I log on to UE. Ping, I get a double UE order for $23. I accept it and then I see that both pickups are simply a few doors down either way from Cowboy Jacks so good news. one is Insomnia Cookies and the other is sort of an African ghost kitchen. I ask a different waitress for the eta and she told me, "oh that is going to take awhile, we were out of strawberries and someone had to go to the grocery store". the closest crappy store is 10 min away and they may not even have good berries. other store is about 15 min away. I snoop around and look into the kitchen and I see a cup of soup on the counter but no salad stuff anywhere. I watch the chef and he is not washing strawberries. I plan to leave and try to cancel the order. BS does not have cancel button. you can text the dispatcher and ask to cancel an order, usually you need good excuse and they won't want to do it because they are always busy. I politely tell waitress I have an errand nearby and I will be back in 10 min (still planning to hopefully have the order canceled as it's not worth $5.5). she said take your time.

I walk to pickup insomnia cookies and then to African place. the african place was messed up cause another UE driver was in there and apparently there were two very similar orders and the staff did not know which one was for which person and they were not even ready yet. I talk to other driver and we both try to call customer. his was a fake number (a person answered but did not order any UE) and my customer call went to VM. wait and try again, finally she answers and we get it sorted out.

I go to my car and look at my texts expecting the BS dispatcher to confirm order cancel. she didn't , she said "we updated the customer of the delay and we really need you to pick it up". sigh, ok, at this point I'll check on it. I walk into Cowboy Jacks, see the order on the bar and the waitress was at a table helping someone. I told her I can just grab it but she runs over and picks up the bag to had to me. there was also some money on the bar which looked like a tip someone had left for the bar. she picks it up and hands it to me and said "this is for you". It was two $5 bills. I thank her and leave. confirm the BS pickup on the app and now it shows me the dropoff and it is just a few blocks down the street on my way to deliver the two UE orders!

sorry for the long story but point is for as much as we complain about rideshare/deliveries sometimes a crappy situation turns into a good one.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

How long is the movie about this going to be?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

This sports betting guy I listen to (Scott Wetzel) was talking about that Insomnia Cookie place a few weeks ago. He said that he doesn’t care how great those cookies are he’d rather keel over and die than pay $3-$5 per cookie. And now you add Uber Eats surcharges on the order you talking about $75 for a dozen of cookies after tax/tip/delivery charges as a low estimate.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> How long is the movie about this going to be?


I'm thinking the wonderfully creepy John Malkovich for the lead part of the delivery driver.

"Give me the bag now or I will kill everyone in this room".


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm thinking the wonderfully creepy John Malkovich for the lead part of the delivery driver.


Lol, but my vote would be for Christopher Walken on that one.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

1rightwinger said:


> Lol, but my vote would be for Christopher Walken on that one.


Another good choice.

"I waaaant the baaaaag. Give it to meeee, now".


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Another good choice.
> 
> "I waaaant the baaaaag. Give it to meeee, now".


Love your impersonations!


----------

